# 200 Pounds Of Azz Kicken Fish



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

LEFT THE HOUSE AT O DARK THIRTY AND ARRIVED ON DESTINATION ZERO RIGHT ON TIME....TALKING DASH MOUNTED GPS TOOK US RIGHT TO JORDEN POINT BOAT RAMP.MET SPIN-A-BAIT AS HE WAS LOADING UP THE BOAT- CAPT NEAL IS LATE.....NO WAIT, HE CANT MAKE IT. THE MAC DADDY OF CATFISH HIMSELF (CHRIS EBERWIEN) PULLS UP AND SAYS "I AM IT FOR YOU TODAY".....LEAVE THE DOCK AND DITCH AND OUTRUN THE PEEPERS T0 THE SECRET BAIT HOLE- DROPPED THE GILL NET AND THREW THE CAST NET 3 TIMES AND HAD 14 BIG FAT SHAD AND THREW 1/2 DOZEN BACK IN THE WATER, ALL IN 15 MINUTES GETTING BAIT. I AM NOT FROM AROUND THERE AND NOT AT LIBERTY TO SAY EVEN IF I KNEW WHERE WE WERE !! 4 MINUTES AFTER DROPPING ACHOR AND GET LINES SET OUT....SLAM !!! TIM REELS IN A 26 POUNDER.....CAST BACK OUT AND AS I AM BS'EN .....WHOOOOOOOOAAAA THERE GOES MY POLE, I JUMP UP AND WRESTLE IN MY FIRST CITATION OF 2006 - I SWEET 31 POUNDER I GIVE A BIG HUG AND KISS RIGHT ON THE MOUTH !! NEXT COMES MR KEELER W/ A 28 POUNDER, BUT IT GOES CITATION WITH LENGHT AT 39 INCHES......ROUND 1= 3 FISH AND 2 CITATIONS......TIMS TURN AGAIN, BOING !! A CUTE LITTE 20 POUNDER....HE'S GOTTA KISS IT ! YEP SLIME ALL OVER HIS FACE. JAMIES TURN AGAIN....A FIGHTING AZZ 16 POUNDER I LIP IN THE BOAT WITH NO NET....HMMMMM CHRIS SAYS "JUST SMALLIES IN THIS HOLE TODAY,LETS MOVE" OFF WE GO TO ANOTHER SPOT ON THE JAMES.....MR KEELER GETS HIS SECOND FISH AND SECOND CITATION ! 39 POUNDER !!! ROUND 2 = 6 FISH AND 3 CITATIONS.......AN HOUR BEFORE SUNSET WE STOP FOR ROUND 3 AND TIMS GET HIS CITATION AT 32 POUNDS !! PULL ANCHOR AND HEAD FOR THE BOAT RAMP- MR EBERWIEN IS WORTH EVERY PENNY- CHRIS EVEN GAVE ME SEVERAL GPS NUMBERS RIGHT FROM IN OWN GARMIN, MAN WHAT A GUIDE !!(EAT YOUR HEART OUT TF'ERS !) AND THE FIRST PERSON I EVER SAW CAST A PENN 320 WITH 10 OUNCES OF WEIGHT AND CAST IT A 1/2 MILE WITH NO BACKLASH ! ...SAW 2 DOZEN OTHER BOATS OUT THERE TODAY AND NOT ONE OTHER BOAT DID WE SEE CATCH A FISH....NOT EVEN THE ONES WHO FOLLOWED US AROUND AND SAT ON EBERWIEN'S SPOT AFTER WE LEFT THEM. WHAT A DAY IN CATFISH HEAVEN !! LOTS OF PICS ON MY SITE- HERES 3 FOR THE POST......CANT WAIT TO GO BACK !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Okay.......*

Now I'm hungry!!!!!! Break out the buttermilk batter and the Ballentine beer!!!!!!


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I love catfish too but you better be real careful about eating any from that part of the james. The dgif has health advisories against it. Chris has a pic of one he got with 3 eyes.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

All Fish Were Released


----------

